# Failure to comply wants and desires lead to battles



## Ra7eN (Feb 3, 2021)

Had a whirlwind of marriage, (long story), finally got a divorce, and finalized last year. 
The problem, she has no job, or transportation, and doesn't want to leave. Due to the covid bs, I cannot get her evicted.
While off and on we try to patch things up. Just doesn't work. Another issue I have, is I have to placate her on all wants and desires, failing to do so results in everything from a mild attitude to an all-out fight and extreme verbal abuse, so bad in fact that my pets actually run and hide under something. she can be very scary. I can take care of myself, but its unfair that the pets have to deal with this, so most times I either leave or bite my tongue
So whatever she wants, I just get it, within reason..
Does the marriage decree, leaving within 90 days, override the covid eviction mandates?


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

You're going to have to ask an attorney about that. but I sure wouldn't keep somebody who scared my pets in my house for two more minutes. You'll have to ask an attorney in your state or city because that is not a federal law. I don't think we have any such law here where I live. The live heard about has to do with people who are renting houses not someone who has a roommate they don't want.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

Ra7eN said:


> Had a whirlwind of marriage, (long story), finally got a divorce, and finalized last year.
> The problem, she has no job, or transportation, and doesn't want to leave. Due to the covid bs, I cannot get her evicted.
> While off and on we try to patch things up. Just doesn't work. Another issue I have, is I have to placate her on all wants and desires, failing to do so results in everything from a mild attitude to an all-out fight and extreme verbal abuse, so bad in fact that my pets actually run and hide under something. she can be very scary. I can take care of myself, but its unfair that the pets have to deal with this, so most times I either leave or bite my tongue
> So whatever she wants, I just get it, within reason..
> Does the marriage decree, leaving within 90 days, override the covid eviction mandates?


She's living in your house and you don't want her there. Stopping giving into her crap and ignore her outburst like she isn't there. Start recording her with your phone when she flips out and start a vlog for all to see. She'll move out on her own pretty quick. Ask an attorney about getting her out and do what ever they say you need to do.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

I don't get it: how come you're divorce and she's still living with you?
What kind of a lawyer did you retain that that was not taken care as part of the dissolution agreement? This is weird, specially since you're saying that you can't evict her. What's going on here??


----------



## Ra7eN (Feb 3, 2021)

happyhusband0005 said:


> She's living in your house and you don't want her there. Stopping giving into her crap and ignore her outburst like she isn't there. Start recording her with your phone when she flips out and start a vlog for all to see. She'll move out on her own pretty quick. Ask an attorney about getting her out and do what ever they say you need to do.


I think I asked the question wrong.

this state currently has a no -eviction mandate.
I have a decree that says she has to move out in 90 days. she is not complying.
Normally, I would evict her - as she is classified as a squatter 
but it seems I will have to check with a local attorney (as per @DownByTheRiver) to see if I can evict her even with the local no-eviction law.
Seems at the time of this writing I can evict after the 12th of February. Supposedly going to lift the eviction.


It is a soap opera so don't ask. way beyond the scope of this forum. trust me when I say its much better drama than anything NETFLIX can produce 🙃 

as far as Atty: I did a DIY. Simple, no kids or property - cost me $100 to get married 17yrs ago, not paying 10K+ to divorce. 
took 3 months to get it done. Eve then she didn't comply. she is very lazy.


----------



## Ra7eN (Feb 3, 2021)

happyhusband0005 said:


> She's living in your house and you don't want her there. Stopping giving into her crap and ignore her outburst like she isn't there. Start recording her with your phone when she flips out and start a vlog for all to see. She'll move out on her own pretty quick.


it works that way on TV, not real life.


----------



## Ra7eN (Feb 3, 2021)

Rob_1 said:


> I don't get it: how come you're divorce and she's still living with you?
> What kind of a lawyer did you retain that that was not taken care as part of the dissolution agreement? This is weird, specially since you're saying that you can't evict her. What's going on here??


Once she realized the seriousness of what was going on, she wanted to try - she has no place to go, no money, and no transportation, I'm not a heartless a-hole. but old habits die hard with her and she eventually resorted to her old behavior. See below for the lawyer's answer. Our state currently has a NO-EVICTION mandate. supposedly going to end on the 12th, if he doesn't change his mind again.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

If you have a 90-day decree, then it seems to me that that is legal. I mean it seems like it would have been legal at the time they granted the decree. So have they only had this new law since then? You're going to have to call someone and find out who lives there and knows about that law. I mean you could call the county sheriff and ask them because I think that's who is often used to evict people. but it depends on where you are because sometimes it is strictly a civil matter. Still if you have a legal thing saying she has to leave then there has to be someone who has to see to it that she does so why don't you start with the county sheriff office because they may know all about this. If not seems like they would be able to refer you.


----------



## Ra7eN (Feb 3, 2021)

DownByTheRiver said:


> If you have a 90-day decree, then it seems to me that that is legal. I mean it seems like it would have been legal at the time they granted the decree. So have they only had this new law since then? You're going to have to call someone and find out who lives there and knows about that law. I mean you could call the county sheriff and ask them because I think that's who is often used to evict people. but it depends on where you are because sometimes it is strictly a civil matter. Still if you have a legal thing saying she has to leave then there has to be someone who has to see to it that she does so why don't you start with the county sheriff office because they may know all about this. If not seems like they would be able to refer you.


ah! good point - sheriff. Did not think of that. gonna check here shortly.


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

@Ra7eN, 

If you have a final divorce decree that says she has 90 days to move out, that means that a judge in court has ordered her to do that. It doesn't mean that you are a landlord and she is a tenant, so the COVID No-Eviction mandate is not necessarily legally applicable. Now I get it--she doesn't want to go (or maybe has no place to go) and so she's quoting that at you, but it doesn't apply. She has 90 days to find a place, make arrangements, and move. 

If she does not, all you need to do is gather evidence that she is still living there, isn't packed up or "in the process" of packing, has made no arrangements, etc. For example, take photos of her still living in the home. Take photos in the house of there being no packing boxes. Copy bank and card statements that show no payment to any moving company. Send her an email that says "The final decree was signed November 15, 2020, and you were ordered to move out within 90 days. Today is February 3, 2021, and as of this date there is no arrangment to move, no packing done, no moving company hired, and no lease or mortgage set for any other residence. We are now on day 105 with no progress toward honoring the court order. I demand that you honor the court order and vacate the premise. You have 24 hours to respond." 

Then you file contempt of court with the court that signed your divorce decree. 

See, it's not you being an asshole "evicting" her or "making her leave." You are not her landlord and she is not your tenant. A JUDGE HAS ORDERED HER TO MOVE. And you better believe that if she does not follow a judge's order, the judge can and will enforce it! The judge will have the police escort her from the property--she'll have time to pack essentially a suitcase and that's it.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

It's my understanding that the mandated non-eviction is for tenants/landlords. In your case, you have a court mandate for 90 days. I don't think that the non-eviction applies to your particular case. Two different things, but check with your attorney nonetheless.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

You have the decree in your hand .... call the cops and get her out.

Your making excuses.... why do you give in to her? You scared? Just let her keep controlling your life... it’s just like your married again.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Also, please, please, protect yourself. Get a VAR an carry it on you at all times that you're interacting with her. 

You don't ever know what acts of desperation she might recourse to to get you in trouble to extend her stay. 
Do not hesitate about this. Be smart and proactive. She could accuse you of hitting her, or she being afraid of violent behavior toward her from you. No buts about this.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

I agree, see a lawyer, but as previous posters said, it's not a landlord/tenant thing here. She was ordered to leave, she's gotta leave, she's in contempt of your court order. 

File a contempt action in the court ASAP.


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

Ra7eN said:


> Had a whirlwind of marriage, (long story), finally got a divorce, and finalized last year.
> The problem, she has no job, or transportation, and doesn't want to leave. Due to the covid bs, I cannot get her evicted.
> While off and on we try to patch things up. Just doesn't work. Another issue I have, is I have to placate her on all wants and desires, failing to do so results in everything from a mild attitude to an all-out fight and extreme verbal abuse, so bad in fact that my pets actually run and hide under something. she can be very scary. I can take care of myself, but its unfair that the pets have to deal with this, so most times I either leave or bite my tongue
> So whatever she wants, I just get it, within reason..
> Does the marriage decree, leaving within 90 days, override the covid eviction mandates?


That sounds like a freaking nightmare! Does she have family or friends? I'd ship her ass back to them, she's not your problem anymore. You sound mentally beaten down, there's no reason to accept this abuse.

Now that you're divorced, maybe you should start dating again, let's see how she likes that. Heck, have a sleepover  .Even if you aren't up to dating, for sheer spite I would pay a very attractive someone to come and make pretend sex sounds and bang that headboard against the wall just to **** with her.

Do you rent or own your home? If you rent, I'd look for another place and move, leave her ass there to deal with that to do next. If you own, put the house up for sale and start making a plan for you to GTFO.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Ra7eN said:


> Had a whirlwind of marriage, (long story), finally got a divorce, and finalized last year.
> The problem, she has no job, or transportation, and doesn't want to leave. Due to the covid bs, I cannot get her evicted.
> While off and on we try to patch things up. Just doesn't work. Another issue I have, is I have to placate her on all wants and desires, failing to do so results in everything from a mild attitude to an all-out fight and extreme verbal abuse, so bad in fact that my pets actually run and hide under something. she can be very scary. I can take care of myself, but its unfair that the pets have to deal with this, so most times I either leave or bite my tongue
> So whatever she wants, I just get it, within reason..
> Does the marriage decree, leaving within 90 days, override the covid eviction mandates?


Lookup gray rock.


----------



## Galabar01 (Mar 20, 2019)

If you have a lease, let it expire and move out. If you own, sell and move out. Let her deal with the authorities.


----------



## Diceplayer (Oct 12, 2019)

Ra7eN said:


> it works that way on TV, not real life.


It does work that way in real life. You just have to have some nuts to pull it off.


----------

